# Movie quote?



## Northerner

I'll start off with 'You're going to need a bigger boat!'


----------



## Robin

Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn.
( that's the quote, not a reaction to your post,  Northie!)


----------



## eggyg

@Northerner cant quite bring it to mind but I have a Scottish voice in my head. Am I close? @Robin it must be Gone With the Wind. 
My quote: “ is it true French babes don’t shave their pits?”


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> View attachment 8189
> 
> I'll start off with 'You're going to need a bigger boat!'


Is it Titanic?


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> @Northerner cant quite bring it to mind but I have a Scottish voice in my head. Am I close? @Robin it must be Gone With the Wind.
> My quote: “ is it true French babes don’t shave their pits?”


https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/7a8d6a48-e3df-4fa4-bd5a-b6e55ae9119f


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Is it Titanic?


Nope!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/7a8d6a48-e3df-4fa4-bd5a-b6e55ae9119f


Did you guess or google it?  That’s cheating! It’s my daughters favourite film and they can say every line when they watch it so I subconsciously must have taken it in.


----------



## Robin

Jaws?
My next. 'You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!'


----------



## Lanny

The Italian Job Michael Caine


----------



## Lanny

Johnny Five, I’m alive!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Did you guess or google it?  That’s cheating! It’s my daughters favourite film and they can say every line when they watch it so I subconsciously must have taken it in.


I knew it, but googled the clip to see if it was a Scottish accent


----------



## Northerner

"You're a big man, but you're in bad shape"


----------



## christophe

"They broke my watch!"

"...lost like tears in the rain.."

"Outstanding private Pile..we finally found something you're good at"

Great thread!


----------



## Ralph-YK

christophe said:


> "...lost like tears in the rain.."


I've just watched the [Edited: Deleted] version of this.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Other than Gone With The Wind I Don't Know Any Of These.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

"Hasta La Vista baby!"


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Northerner said:


> "You're a big man, but you're in bad shape"




Get Carter?


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Get Carter?


Yup!  Michael Caine to Alf Roberts from Corrie


----------



## Lanny

Terminator 2 Judgement Day.


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Johnny Five, I’m alive!


Short Circuit


----------



## Lanny

Yup, Notherner the precusot to Walle


----------



## Lanny

You’re such a Helen!


----------



## KayC

christophe said:


> "They broke my watch!"
> 
> "...lost like tears in the rain.."
> 
> "Outstanding private Pile..we finally found something you're good at"
> 
> Great thread!


Dunno the 1st and 3rd
but 2nd one is from Blade Runner?


----------



## KayC

'Yeah, you betcha !'


----------



## robert@fm

_"I sleep in these candy wrappers. I bundle myself up like a little homeless lady."_


----------



## christophe

"They broke my watch!"

"...lost like tears in the rain.."

"Outstanding private Pile..we finally found something you're good at"




KayC said:


> Dunno the 1st and 3rd
> but 2nd one is from Blade Runner?



1st is a recurring phrase in both Blues Brothers films
2nd yes, the original Blade Runner
3rd the late R Lee Ermey in Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Vince_UK

Leave the gun. Take the cannoli.


----------



## Lanny

“29.50, let it hurt”


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Leave the gun. Take the cannoli.


The Godfather


----------



## christophe

Lanny said:


> “29.50, let it hurt”


This is bugging me! I am sure I have seen this just recently and I am resisting the urge to cheat..


----------



## Lanny

@christophe, think of a western actor!


----------



## scousebird

"There is no way, NO way that you came from my loins. The first thing I'm gonna do when I get home is punch your momma in the mouth."


----------



## christophe

Lanny said:


> @christophe, think of a western actor!


Trying!


----------



## Lanny

@christophe he won a director oscar too.


----------



## christophe

Lanny said:


> @christophe he won a director oscar too.


Then I am not thinking of the right film after all! 
Are you saying it's Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Lanny

Yes, @christophe not a western though!


----------



## christophe

Lanny said:


> Yes, @christophe not a western though!


I saw Gran Tourismo a while back, but that isn't it. Guessing now..
Nice one @Lanny !


----------



## Lanny

@christope this will probably give it away now! He’s a cop.


----------



## robert@fm

robert@fm said:


> _"I sleep in these candy wrappers. I bundle myself up like a little homeless lady."_



Think along the lines of _Ready Player One_.


----------



## KayC

KayC said:


> 'Yeah, you betcha !'



Nobody?  This is not much of a quote, but used 100 times in Fargo


----------



## KayC

' I'll have what she's having '


----------



## KayC

' I'm having my old friend for dinner '


----------



## Lanny

KayC said:


> ' I'll have what she's having '



When Harry met Sally

The first time I’ve tried getting quotes in my posts! Hope this works! Or, there’ll be egg on my face!


----------



## Lanny

Whew, it worked! No egg on my face!


----------



## christophe

@Lanny .. got it, thanks! Detective Callahan..


----------



## Lanny

KayC said:


> ' I'm having my old friend for dinner '


 Now it’s my turn to be bugged by that! It seems SO familar but, I can’t put my finger on it! grr!


----------



## eggyg

KayC said:


> ' I'm having my old friend for dinner '


Silence of the Lamb?


----------



## Lanny

@christophe I’ll give it to you! It’s from the film Dirty Harry. It’s less obvious that the “Do you think you’re lucky punk” that I find hilarious! The nurse at the hospital tries to cut off his jeans & he indsists on taking them off. Even though he’s warned “it’ll hurt.”


----------



## christophe

Lanny said:


> Now it’s my turn to be bugged by that! It seems SO familar but, I can’t put my finger on it! grr!


You will definitely know this one!


----------



## Lanny

eggyg said:


> Silence of the Lamb?



Beat me to it!


----------



## christophe

Lanny said:


> @christophe I’ll give it to you! It’s from the film Dirty Harry. It’s less obvious that the “Do you think you’re lucky punk” that I find hilarious! The nurse at the hospital tries to cut off his jeans & he indsists on taking them off. Even though he’s warned “it’ll hurt.”


I didn't want to say Dirty Harry! How cheap were those suits in the 70's


----------



## christophe

"I don't want no Fop...I'm a Dapper Dan man!" 
@KayC connection to Fargo..


----------



## Lanny

Lanny said:


> You’re such a Helen!



No nibbles on this?

It’s one of the most original sci fi films I’ve ever seen that’s so topical: Big Brother is watching! A film made by students & funded by The Canadian Film Project that garnered a LOT of discussion. Biig clue: a 3D shape!


----------



## christophe

Lanny said:


> No nibbles on this?
> 
> It’s one of the most original sci fi films I’ve ever seen that’s so topical: Big Brother is watching! A film made by students & funded by The Canadian Film Project that garnered a LOT of discussion. Biig clue: a 3D shape!


I guessed the title from your clue then cheated, sorry.
not sure I watched it all but I do remember seeing some of it at least, is it good?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

"A boy's best friend is his mother"


----------



## mikeyB

That’s Psycho, Lucy. Anthony Perkins being truly creepy.

“This could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship”


----------



## Lanny

@christophe it’s REALLY good! Do try to see all of it! 

It was made on a very low budget on one set & the few special effects were donated free of charge & used very wisely!

It certainly became a major discussion point between my brother & I when we saw it together!


----------



## Lanny

casablanca?


----------



## Lanny

mikeyB said:


> That’s Psycho, Lucy. Anthony Perkins being truly creepy.
> 
> “This could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship”



casablanca?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> That’s Psycho, Lucy. Anthony Perkins being truly creepy.
> 
> “This could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship”



Is it Silence of the lambs?


----------



## robert@fm

robert@fm said:


> _"I sleep in these candy wrappers. I bundle myself up like a little homeless lady."_





robert@fm said:


> Think along the lines of _Ready Player One_.


Another character in that movie defined "retro" as meaning "old, but cool".


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

"We came, we saw, we kicked its ass!"


----------



## KayC

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> "We came, we saw, we kicked its ass!"



uh.....Kick Ass?  Just a guess, as I've never seen the movie.


----------



## KayC

eggyg said:


> Silence of the Lamb?



yey


----------



## KayC

christophe said:


> "I don't want no Fop...I'm a Dapper Dan man!"
> @KayC connection to Fargo..



?????   Haven't got the slightest....


----------



## KayC

Lanny said:


> When Harry met Sally
> 
> The first time I’ve tried getting quotes in my posts! Hope this works! Or, there’ll be egg on my face!



Well done for the movie title and quote thing !


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

KayC said:


> uh.....Kick Ass?  Just a guess, as I've never seen the movie.



No!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> The Godfather


----------



## Vince_UK

"I'm going to pick a fight".


----------



## christophe

Who you gonna call @Lucy Honeychurch ?
@KayC same directors (I think they are directors anyway...! ) as Fargo, George Clooney says the line and a lot more lines..he's very talkative in this..
@scousebird .. I don't know, having a think while the novorapid takes its time..

I like the way the thread is mixed up a bit, it's like a preview clip!


----------



## C&E Guy

Dapper Dan?

That's "Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?"


There are so many brilliant ones:

"There's a boy dying in there."

"Beauty killed the beast."

"John Coffey. Like the drink but spelled different."

"Don't eat the car!"

"If we're right - they'll stop. If they're right - they'll be marching down Whitehall within a week."

"Yippee-kay-yay!"

"I didn't come here to rescue Rambo from you. I came here to rescue you from Rambo!"

"It's alive! It's alive!"

"Broadsword calling Danny Boy!"

"Just keep swimming. Just keep swimming."

That should keep you busy for a while!


----------



## Lanny

Beauty killed the beast: King Kong?

Just keep swimming: Finding Nemo & Finding Dory?


----------



## Vince_UK

Mine was actually "Braveheart" lol


----------



## eggyg

“John Coffey, same as the drink but spelled different.” The Green Mile, one of my favourite books and film, one of the few films true to the book.


----------



## C&E Guy

Lanny said:


> Beauty killed the beast: King Kong?
> 
> Just keep swimming: Finding Nemo & Finding Dory?



Yes, they're both  right.


----------



## C&E Guy

eggyg said:


> “John Coffey, same as the drink but spelled different.” The Green Mile, one of my favourite books and film, one of the few films true to the book.



Correct. Yes - great film.


----------



## christophe

Sorry @scousebird .. Not even novorapid is as slow as I was! 
Don't  think I am right ..  the last Die Hard where it is father and son saving the world??


----------



## christophe

Just saw a Die Hard quote!
And another Eastwood film..
First Blood? For the Rambo film..


----------



## christophe

And yes! @C&E Guy Oh Brother Where Art Thou..


----------



## C&E Guy

christophe said:


> Just saw a Die Hard quote!
> And another Eastwood film..
> First Blood? For the Rambo film..



Yes - First Blood for the Rambo quote.

How about ...

"Hello P for Popsy."


----------



## KayC

Vince_UK said:


> Mine was actually "Braveheart" lol


 If you had put ' Freedooooooom', I could've answered correctly


----------



## scousebird

christophe said:


> Sorry @scousebird .. Not even novorapid is as slow as I was!
> Don't  think I am right ..  the last Die Hard where it is father and son saving the world??


It was Sherrif Justice T Buford in Smokey & The Bandit


----------



## christophe

Vince_UK said:


> Mine was actually "Braveheart" lol


I was thinking of the nutter Begbie.. maybe not so different, one didn't go for the face paint so much as the other..


----------



## mikeyB

Lanny said:


> casablanca?


Spot on Lanny, the last line in the film


----------



## KayC

“I'm walking here! I'm walking here!”...... too easy?


----------



## Lanny

KayC said:


> “I'm walking here! I'm walking here!”...... too easy?


 Is it Robert De Niro Taxi?


----------



## KayC

Lanny said:


> Is it Robert De Niro Taxi?


No...this was 7 years earlier than taxi driver


----------



## Lanny

KayC said:


> No...this was 7 years earlier than taxi driver



Grr!  the name escapes me! The one where he stars alongside Dustin Hoffman? Midnight....?


----------



## C&E Guy

Lanny said:


> Grr!  the name escapes me! The one where he stars alongside Dustin Hoffman? Midnight....?



Cowboy?


----------



## KayC

Well done Lanny and C&E Guy, for your collective effort !


----------



## Alister

"well this sucks"


----------



## mikeyB

Alister said:


> "well this sucks"


Madagascar?


----------



## Spireite72

Yeah, but, John, if The Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists.


----------

